# MY turn to ask a question :D



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm on zippered 6.2a and everything works except HMO.
No servers show up. This just started happening. I can ping the computer from the tivo and vice versa.
I don't know where to begin troubleshooting this.
Any ideas?
Tivoserver works, so I know the MRV portion is working.

Thanks in advance folks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Using JavaHMO or tivodesktop? If tivodesktop, what version?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivodesktop
1.91 on the mac and I've tried 2.5 on windows
I'm in process of downloading Java HMO to test it out


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jhmo works
hmmm


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Newer versions of tivodesktop don't like directivos. Here's a copy of ver 2.1 for windoze. Works fine for me. Don't have a mac so I don't bout all that.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

here's some weirdness JHMO works on my laptop (windows) but not the Mac.
I suspect something's gone wonky on the Mac


----------



## fotoryder (Jun 26, 2004)

I had similar problems with a Tivo Series2 SA. Tivo could see the PC desktop and could even download from the PC to Tivo. Rebooted the Tivo and the problem disappeared.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I got JHMO working on the mac.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

How did you get it working? What Mac model and OSX version are you using? I've tried getting JavaHMO working on my Macs in the past - without success.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Java is a finicky beast. There are three distinct versions widely in use - 1.4, 1.5, and 1.6 (also referred to as Java 4, 5 and 6). They are not 100% compatible.

I once had the joy of dealing with some java applet based remote admin systems for servers. One brand required 1.4, and would not work with 1.5. Another brand worked with 1.5, and not with 1.4. I had to use two different systems to access them.

I have a similar problem with 1.6. Some backup software I manage does not work at all with 1.6 - yet their updater is very insistent on updating to it...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ForrestB said:


> How did you get it working? What Mac model and OSX version are you using? I've tried getting JavaHMO working on my Macs in the past - without success.


20 inch iMac G5 running Tiger
I keep it up to date.


----------

